# [Devel] lettore di bande magnetiche

## 102376

mi hanno chiesto se è possibile utilizzare un lettore di bande magnetiche per leggere dati da una scheda e poi immagazzinarli su un programma.

so che è sicurmante possibile, io dovrei creare sto programma, voi avete idea da dove iniziare ?? pensavo di usare java. oppure serve qualcosa anche a basso livello

??

hei non voglio fare nulla di fuori legge....... avete presente come all università che passa la banda e quella ti da tutti i dati in un form!!! a me basterebbe anche mettere i dati in un form di una pagina internetLast edited by 102376 on Tue Feb 27, 2007 10:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## comio

 *zocram wrote:*   

> mi hanno chiesto se è possibile utilizzare un lettore di bande magnetiche per leggere dati da una scheda e poi immagazzinarli su un programma.
> 
> so che è sicurmante possibile, io dovrei creare sto programma, voi avete idea da dove iniziare ?? pensavo di usare java. oppure serve qualcosa anche a basso livello
> 
> ??

 

solitamente quei cosi sono visti come dispositivi seriali (tipo modem).

ciao

----------

## 102376

ma io cercando in rete ho visto che ne esistono di usb, ma volevo capire se c'è da programmare a basso livello.

non mi è chiara da lettore a pc

----------

## Scen

Premetto che la mia conoscenza di linguaggi di programmazione è alquanto arruginita, ferma a livelli scolastici....  :Razz: 

Comunque, se la periferica che hai intenzione di utilizzare ha la connessione USB, penso che un punto di partenza sia la documentazione relativa a

```

[I] dev-libs/libusb

     Available versions:  0.1.8 0.1.10a 0.1.11 0.1.12

     Installed:           0.1.12(01:59:32 13/02/2007)(-debug -doc)

     Homepage:            http://libusb.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Userspace access to USB devices

```

Comunque mi sa che volente o nolente qualche programmino di basso livello (C/C++) devi crearlo.

Passo la palla a chi ne sa di più!

----------

## Kernel78

Io per lavoro mi occupo di interfacciamenti anche con scrittori di badge però quelli con i quali ci colleghiamo noi sono seriali.

Tutto dipende molto dal dispositivo, non ci sono molti standard (anzi in alcuni casi anche il cavo seriale non è un null-modem standard ma è un cavo fatto apposta). Dovresti vedere come colleghi il dispositivo e le specifiche di comunicazione per poter scrivere un interfacciamento.

----------

## federico

Secondo  me ti vai a infognare in un lavoro abbastanza incasinato a meno che tu non sia molto esperto di manipolazione di dati grezzi da periferiche. Ho letto qua e la a volte per caso di problemi simili ai tuoi su usenet. se non avete i dispositivi e dovete acquistarli (o anche se li hai e vuoi verificare) io controllerei magari prima se gia' non ci sono delle interfacce che li fanno funzionare sotto linux. Nei newsgroup sicuramente trovi un po' di cose perche' gironzolando ogni tanto ho letto a riguardo.

Fede

----------

## IlGab

Forse questo funziona anche con quel tipo di carte, guarda sul sito. Con le chip card e le smart card funziona.

```
*  sys-apps/pcsc-lite

      Latest version available: 1.3.1-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 822 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.linuxnet.com/middle.html

      Description:   PC/SC Architecture smartcard middleware library

      License:       as-is

```

Va con lettori seriali e USB

----------

## Kernel78

 *IlGab wrote:*   

> Forse questo funziona anche con quel tipo di carte, guarda sul sito. Con le chip card e le smart card funziona.

 

OT: che differenza c'è tra chip card e smart card ?

----------

## GabrieleB

(tanti) anni fa ne avevo usato uno che si metteva in serie alla tastiera ed era comodo perche' dava in output una serie di caratteri che finifano sull'input della tastiera. Il massimo della trasparenza, il minimo della sicurezza.

----------

## djinnZ

 *zocram wrote:*   

> hei non voglio fare nulla di fuori legge...

   :Shocked: 

no comment   :Laughing: 

scherzi a parte ci sono diverse soluzioni in linea teorica, poi in ordine pratico sono dolori.

me ne interessai molto tempo fa a proposito di rilevamento presenze da personalizzare (per creare delle bolle di carico automatiche). Dipende molto da quello che devi fare.

In ogni caso pcsc è il riferimento per le smartcard (poi possono essere necessari driver specifici in base al modello) più costose e delicate ma ovviamente dotate di crittografia e meno "falsificabili". Sono le stesse che si usano nei telefonini e per la dannata firma digitale. Un esempio funzionante di uso è opensignature. Hai la possibilità di caricardi dentro un bel pò di dati ma non modificarli liberamente, puoi solo aggiungere in alcuni modelli.

Non c'è da programmare a basso livello ma devi mettere mano alla libreria.

Se devi solo predisporre un modulo non mi sembrano indicate per quanto costano e quanto sono facili a rompersi. Inoltre non sono velocissime, qualche secondo per leggere ci vuole ed in alcuni casi basta etrarla al momento sbagliato per rovinarla (e nel mio caso il bestiame che doveva usarlo le avrebbe distrutte in pochi giorni).

Poi ci sono i lettori di codice a barre. Il lettore costa poco e dovrebbero esserci dei modelli compatibili linux ma usano spesso delle loro librerie del piffero.

In realtà la cosa è gestita creando un hash su codice a barre e poi richiamando il resto da un database ma il costo del badge è irrisorio (però lo si falsifica fotocopiandolo) ed è praticamente indistruttibile. La lettura è piuttosto veloce ed affidabile usando dei lettori dedicati ai badge, meno con lettori generici.

Poi ci sono i badge magnetici (le vecchie schede telefoniche ne sono un esempio per affidabilità e costi) e li anche non esistono standard ma c'era qualcosa. Si falsificano con relativa facilità ma devi avere il lettore apposito. La risposta è la più veloce e puoi metterci qualcosa di più di un semplice codice.

Poi ci sono i chip radio ma non mi pare che ci sia molto in giro (visto che è praticamente illegale usarli in ambito lavorativo hanno perso uno dei motori di traino).

----------

## 102376

ok grazie delle info, ma mi sa che è qualcosa di troppo complicato da fare!!!

cerco un altro po' in retel.

grazie a tutti

----------

## 102376

ok, mi sono inforamato meglio, il tipo non vuole un programma, vuole che il lettore venga ad interfacciarsi con una pagina asp.

POSSIBILE???

----------

## djinnZ

Possibile è possibile, era previsto nella soluzione che valutai come pacchetto aggiuntivo, prova ad informarti sui rilevatori di presenze che lo fanno sempre questo tipo di lavoro. (però mi ricordo bene che per winzozz era una cifra, per aix/solaris un'altra e per mac un'altra ancora e per linux, ancora in sviluppo, era mostruosa)

----------

## 102376

non ti seguo..... 

dovrei rifare io la pagina asp.

----------

## Kernel78

Se il lettore è collegabile al pc allora tutto è fattibile ma ci sono una quantità spropositata di variabili che possono rendere il tuo compito da una passeggiata a un inferno in terra.

Se posso permettermi non sembri avere le idee chiarissime in merito quindi ritengo che tu sia quantomeno leggermente a digiuno sulla teoria e che prima di passare all'implementazione pratica ti tocchi rispolverare/studiare diverse nozioni.

Il dispositivo si collega via seriale ? con un null modem o con un cavo speciale ? usa un protocollo suo o uno standard ? se vengono rispettati degli standard probabilmente puoi sfruttare librerie già fatte ma se fa a modo suo ti tocca lavorare con la porta a basso livello (una volta ho interfacciato un centralino telefonico che per funzionare richiedeva che l'rts della seriale venisse alzato e abbassato ogni 10 secondi con tanti saluti a librerie standard). Per interfacciarsi con una pagina asp probabilmente dovrai riversare i dati in un DB (presumo significhi che i dati devono finire in un DB interrogabile da una pagina asp) e anche li bisogna valutare se ci sono già funzioni riutilizzabili o se devi gestirti tu la cosa. Il DB (nel caso dovessi utilizzarlo) esiste già o dovresti farlo tu ?

... e via dicendo, queste sono solo le prime domande che mi vengono in mente.

O sai quello che fai o vai a cacciarti in un mare di guai.

----------

## 102376

ti spiego, io non ho mai utilizzato questo tipo di dispositivo, e deve ancora essere comprato , perchè prima vorrei capire se la cosa è fattibile o impossibile, di lettore ce ne sono tanti  da seriali a usb. quindi prendero' quello che mi complica meno la vita.

 *Quote:*   

> Per interfacciarsi con una pagina asp probabilmente dovrai riversare i dati in un DB (presumo significhi che i dati devono finire in un DB interrogabile da una pagina asp) e anche li bisogna valutare se ci sono già funzioni riutilizzabili o se devi gestirti tu la cosa. Il DB (nel caso dovessi utilizzarlo) esiste già o dovresti farlo tu ? 

 

il db c'è ma è online....

le idee non c'è le ho chiarissime, altrimenti non posterei, e avrei gia finito il lavoro.

volevo solo sentire un po' di pareri.

ma quindi l'uinico modo è da: LETTORE---> DB ---> ASP.

o si puo' fare in altro modo???

----------

## Kernel78

La modalità di messa in pratica dipende dai paletti messi dal cliente e dalla tua comodità.

La soluzione più semplice che mi viene in mente è lettore su seriale, ruby come linguaggio e 5 giorni tra documentazione e sviluppo.

Per ruby esiste una comoda libreria per gestire la seriale e ci sono librerie per interfacciarsi a DB di quasi ogni tipo e addirittura per automatizzare processi su pagine web.

Potresti quindi leggere dalla seriale e inviare i dati nel DB o direttamente o tramite automatizzazione del completamente di un form online (se è questo che dovresti fare).

Ovviamente non essendomi molto chiara la tua situazione mi risulta difficile darti suggerimenti o indicazioni più precise.

----------

